

Is This a Robot or Human? [video] - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/03/04/lifelike-robot/

======
hoag
Seems like physical robots are now entering the so-called "uncanny valley"
reached years ago by special effects and video game artists: the thing _looks_
real, but as soon as it starts to move, the deepest recesses of our
subconscious at once alert us that it is, in fact, nothing more than a futile
and imperfect facsimile of life.

That said, the suggestion that this could be a real human acting as a robot is
_definitely_ plausible. And that, on its own, is a remarkable accomplishment,
really.

